

Building Super Scalable Systems in the Ambient Cloud - toddh
http://highscalability.com/blog/2009/12/16/building-super-scalable-systems-blade-runner-meets-autonomic.html

======
hendler
I regularly read High Scalability. The Ambient Cloud article is a
manifesto/memoir.

An impressive review of scaling, the cloud, technology politics, etc. So
comprehensive, there's too much to take issue with, yet also personal and
reflective.

My opinion is that most of the ideas espoused in the article will come to
fruition. Not because the technologies are best, but because they are the most
economical. Economic pressures will force heterogeneity where it is needed,
and force homogeneity where is needed.

Assuming the Ambient Cloud was built - what apps would you write that you
can't now?

